
Hey Google When did I ask you to read my purchase details - min2bro
https://kanoki.org/2019/01/01/data-privacy/
======
bdcravens
> We are living in a scary world and I DO NOT want someone to use my personal
> data to grow their business or run analytics without my consent.

Site has Google ads that are tailored using Google's analytics, so site owner
IS profiting off of visitors' personal data.

~~~
shantisingh
You cannot make more than few cents using Google Adsense. You are being rude
here. He is sharing a credible information here. With the adsense amount I'm
pretty sure he can't buy coffee also..get it right?

~~~
reidjs
Then why use it at all? Would you sell out your beliefs for a cup of coffee?

------
mooman219
Anecdotal, but when I visit my mom, I make sure we sit down to make sure she's
being safe on the internet. Last time I visited, I used that link to double
check she knows what she's subscribed to. To her and my surprise, I found a
second Netflix account with 4 people on it under her email (but fortunately
not her credit card). Looks like someone with a similar first and last name
accidentally used her email for the account. I cancelled the account, but it's
concerning that Netflix never sent a confirmation email to make sure they
actually owned that email.

~~~
netsharc
Maybe your mom saw the email, thought it's for her for whatever reason, and
hit "Confirm E-Mail"?

------
slededit
> During a Census (the procedure of systematically acquiring and recording
> information about the members of a given population) I willingly share my
> personal details such as Name, Age, Gender, Employment Status, Salary
> details to the agency so that they can take a better decision in providing
> the government schemes and services like how many new roads to be built,
> Town Planning, Employment Generation etc.

If you don't willingly the government can compel you to by force. The census
is not a good example of voluntary information giving which is why its
questions are a contentious political issue.

------
wingi
Ok, that's is strange! Thank you for this! On the list you can check the
little (!) icon and find out, how google got the information. In my case two
order items was extracted directly from gmail.

~~~
min2bro
The bigger question is why Google is reading and extracting this data from my
email id? I don't feel safe and secure. God knows what else they are reading
from my mailbox.

~~~
cbhl
(disclaimer: My opinions are solely my own and not that of my employer.)

If you are a merchant, there are standards for sending package/order
information in a machine-readable way in email:

[https://developers.google.com/gmail/markup/overview](https://developers.google.com/gmail/markup/overview)

The purpose is to provide personalized useful features like package tracking.
When logged in, you can search for something like "my packages" or "where are
my packages". This is a feature that users expect from other assistants (e.g.
Amazon Alexa) and email clients (e.g. Outlook).

[https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/1710607](https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/1710607)

The categories that are being extracted for personalized search should be
fairly limited (primarily hotels, flights, online purchases).

If you don't feel safe or secure using Google products, you should strongly
consider switching away. I personally would suggest Outlook.com, but you could
also self-host or use an indie hosting provider like FastMail.

(Most product folks make trade-offs for the average person. There are some
great security tech coming out of Google (Security Keys, Chromebooks/Chrome
OS) but a lot of the security assumes at least moderate trust in Google.)

------
Meph504
I'm fairly certain everyone with a gmail account, agreed to this behavior, I
think its unnerving to see it categorized like this, they haven't been
underhanded about this (not to say companies haven't been underhanded), or
hiding it in anyway.

Too many people seem to skip reading what they are agreeing to, and then get
upset when the company does what they agreed to allow them to.

------
pndy
I've closed my google account (and moved to proton) because I noticed this
"feature". Of course, the positions are disappearing once mail gets deleted
but google didn't ask me if I want this or had my permission to fetch data and
prepare such list, not mention I don't find it in any way useful.

------
Arzh
I saw that today and though the same thing, looks like they are getting it
from email but I do wish I could limit what I let google link to these kinda
things.

~~~
kingnothing
Stop using Gmail and they won't have the data.

------
HissingMachine
Valve and gog.com usually don't release sales data, but Google surely knows.

